# How much damage is too much damage?



## Stradawhovious (Mar 31, 2011)

I realize that optic glass is pretty damned tough, but over time when the element starts getting beat up through neglect or hard use, when does it start to effect image quality? Being relatively new to this whole photographist thing, the elements of all my lenses (so far) are mostly flawless, mainly because I baby them, and try really hard to keep them that way.

Yes, I have seen the LensRental link where the shattered lens is taking photos that are unbelievably clear for the damage, but if I'm looking at a used lens, and have no way to take test images, where do I draw the line?

I ask because I found what appears to be a screaming deal on a lens that has been ridden hard and put away wet. I just don't want to buy it if it's just going to produce so-so pics.

For example... is this.... 

http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb277/biggscamera/?action=view&current=P1060941.jpg

this is for visual purposes for the lens only, with this pic I'm not taking into account the damage to the filter ring.


----------



## bazooka (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know about damage to the glass, but I know tiny raindrops on the lens are VERY noticeable when shooting at f/16. I'm pretty sure those blemishes would be visible as well.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 31, 2011)

I kind of enjoy the idea of having a pro level lens that is already beat to ****. It makes the decision on whether or not to take it certain places easier.

I used to play music somewhat professionally, and had several guitars. Two were pro level, Martin Acoustics from the late 50's. One was beat to hell, and the other was not. The beat up one came with me to the smokey bars on the seedy end of town, and the nice one was pampered.

I did a little experiment. I have a 28mm lens that has a few scratches on the front element. I took a few photos at f/22 and the scratches had zero impact on the image. Even with scrutiny I wasn't able to see any effect.

There is a 7 day return policy on this lens if I don't like it.... I am within an ace of just pulling the trigger..........

Just need to talk myself over the fence.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 31, 2011)

Anything on the front element will NOT come into focus.  What does happen is some diffusion or diffraction, causing a loss in contrast and sharpness.  I doubt if it would discernible under normal circumstances.

-Pete


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2011)

The REAR element is where scratches, smudges, scuffs, and such cause significant problems. The front element can be a mess and it's no big deal; but if the rear element is damaged, it doesn't take much to cause significant problems.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up guys! I've decided to pull the trigger on it.

The lens is a 180mm Nikon AF-D FI f/2.8. For less than $200, I'm wiling to overlook cosmetics if it performs. Seller stated that the lens functions fine, but has been kind of tourtured. Internal elements fine, aperture blades clean, and AF working well.

I will post some comparison pics between my flawless 135mm 2.8 and this when it comes in and post some back to back for funsies.

I'm looking forward to having a pro level kick around lens. :bounce:

Here is a link to the post so you can all tell me how badly I got taken. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=110666383645&si=URyVmFjURy3w4c8uqOHX9IQ0tB0%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2011)

It takes a lot of damage. Check this out -

LensRentals.com - Front Element Scratches


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 31, 2011)

KmH said:


> It takes a lot of damage. Check this out -
> 
> LensRentals.com - Front Element Scratches


 
Yeah, Ive seen that before and its amazing that a lens THAT damaged can take even remotely recognizable pictures!


----------



## Turbo (Mar 31, 2011)

That thing is pretty beat up, ha.  Shouldn't affect image quality though, and at $190 it's a pretty good buy imo.

The 180/2.8 is a great lens.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 31, 2011)

what would Nikon say (charge) to repair it to near new condition?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 31, 2011)

Turbo said:


> That thing is pretty beat up, ha. Shouldn't affect image quality though, and at $190 it's a pretty good buy imo.
> 
> The 180/2.8 is a great lens.


 
Yeah, I'm betting that if I'm careful, and take my time I can straighten the filter ring with a 16 oz hammer and a wooden dowel, I can also clean up the scratches on the metal with a wee bit of duracoat.......

The only thing I'm a bit angsty about is the damage to the front element, but common sense says that shouldn't make a lick of difference.




Trever1t said:


> what would Nikon say (charge) to repair it to near new condition?


 
I'm not really interested in that (that is if the IQ is on par). The best part of having a lens this beat to ****, is that I'm not afraid of having it get beat to ****. I will now have a pro level lens that I can take places, and do things with that would make people with the same lens in pristine condition cringe. I can take it to the crowded football game full of rowdy drunks. I can get up close and personal at the pistol matches, I can go take photos at gritty rockabilly clubs, I can tie the damn thing to the front of my car to take videos..... etc. etc. etc.

I like the thought of that. 

Besides, It's Nikon. I'd bet I could buy a 70-200 AF-S 2.8 brand new for what they would charge me to fix this one.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, so I'm kind of vibrating with excitement over this lens...... and it should be in the mail either today or tomorrow. 

The question I have is this.....  how can I thoroughly test this lens once I get it?  There is a 7 day return policy that I would like to take advantage of of I can. What kind of things can I do to push this thing to its limits (image wise), that I would otherwise not notice under normal use, or not know about you know, being a piss ant amateur and all?


----------

